# New to this



## Gil (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi everyone still learning so apologies in advance for daft questions:wave:


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi. Don't apologise, we all started once. 
Becoming a member is a good idea and we may take the pi$$ a bit but we mean well!


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ask away :have fun:


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 28, 2015)

Gil said:


> Hi everyone still learning so apologies in advance for daft questions:wave:



No daft questions on here,   just daft Answers so get posting. Enjoy


----------



## QFour (Feb 28, 2015)

He's only been here an hour and you lot have scared him off already :lol-061:

..


----------



## izwozral (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi welcome to the mad house. There are some very savvy peeps on here regarding all things motor homes & it costs nowt to ask.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 1, 2015)

I have just become a full member and I still ask daft questions I still have not worked out how to start a new thread!!!:rolleyes2: But having said that there is some interesting threads on here and conversations and also advice that I have picked up without asking just reading them.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 1, 2015)

Gil said:


> Hi everyone still learning so apologies in advance for daft questions:wave:




Hi & welcome from down the road near Preston :wave:

Don`t worry about the questions, a lot of the long time members still ask daft / stupid ones anyway   :rolleyes2:


----------



## sparrks (Mar 1, 2015)

jeanette said:


> I have just become a full member and I still ask daft questions *I still have not worked out how to start a new thread!!!*:rolleyes2: But having said that there is some interesting threads on here and conversations and also advice that I have picked up without asking just reading them.



Top of page >Forum Home >Choose your Forum >Click on chosen Forum >Post New Thread


----------



## Gil (Mar 1, 2015)

*Newbie*

Thank you to you all for making me feel so welcome,hope this goes to you all:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## jeanette (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you sparks at last!!! :bow:


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi and welcome from just over the border in Lancashire.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 2, 2015)

jeanette said:


> Thank you sparks at last!!! :bow:



now start something daft.
oh and welcome to original poster.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 5, 2015)

moi start something daft what with me been a blond!!!:rolleyes2:


----------

